# my new band Cloud City



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Hey y'all, I haven't posted in a while, but during the last 2+ years I have moved from Vancouver to Ottawa and now have a new funk/rock instrumental band called Cloud City. We've only played a small handful of shows so far but have plans to take it to the next level soon. The members of this band are all experienced, great players: we're having a blast - let me know what you think... thx for looking!

This is a Jamiroquai cover sans vox:

Here's a sample:

[video]https://youtu.be/1QB-Mh2ExBY[/video]


----------

